# Masterpiece's Top 50 Hottest Actress of 2016



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

2016 is coming to a close, and it's time to look back at the hottest actresses of 2016. Keep in mind that they did not have to be in a movie or tv series in 2016. The only qualification is to be an actress. However, musicians or models who act on the side are not eligible (i.e Emily Ratajkowski, Selena Gomez, ect). One notable exception is Cara Delevingne, who's more known for her modelling career, said that her main focus is now film. Also, whoever you think is missing just didn't make the cut. I didn't forget them.

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.​




Some revision of original top 50 + Honorable mentions​

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Great list.  Hard to argue with any of this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2016)

> no Beckinsale


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I guess I should complain about the #1 girl.  I have never actually seen her in a movie.


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Weiss said:


> > no Beckinsale


She barely missed the list, really.



Rukia said:


> I guess I should complain about the #1 girl.  I have never actually seen her in a movie.


I haven't either.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

Check out Maggie Q and Olga Kirichenko.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

I came in here ready to tell you to kill yourself; but your list isn't-- terrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I wouldn't have Portman so high either.  Her prime run ended a long time ago.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Check out Maggie Q and Olga Kirichenko.


Olga was on the list originally around 40th spot and so was Beckinsale. Decided to took them off.
Maggie Q. Not a chance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

Shoutout to Analeigh Tipton ; I watch her shitty movies shamelessly.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't know her.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

From the first post what I gather is Flustered still has terrible taste in women if he disagreed. Of course he would need to get himself a girl before he could start rating women

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know her.


You've seen Warm Bodies or Crazy, Stupid, Love, right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

No olivia wilde tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2016)

Ae said:


> She barely missed the list, really.







The Mad King said:


> From the first post what I gather is Flustered still has terrible taste in women if he disagreed. Of course he would need to get himself a girl before he could start rating women


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2016)

Portman and Watson definitely too high

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Portman has had too many kids.  And she is too old.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Olivia Cooke.  I'm glad that she is in Ready Player One.


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Portman has had too many kids.  And she is too old.


iirc you and D and raving about Rachel Weisz and Marion Cotillard months ago


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

Beckinsale>>>>>> Portman>>> Watson

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Huey doesn't know what shitposting is


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm glad Carey Mulligan and Elizabeth Olsen aren't on that list. They are both overrated.

Natalie Portman should be in Top 5.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Beckinsale>>>>>> Portman>>> Watson


I wouldn't put either in my top 50 don't get me they're good looking but so many more candidates.



Ae said:


> Huey doesn't know what shitposting is


Got to double check most of these women are is above the age of 18


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Elizabeth Olsen would have made my top 50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

Your list would have too many Emma's.

Part of me wants to say the names of Lucy Lawless and Jennifer Love Hewitt, but time hasn't been kind on them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

After the fappening Mary Elizabeth wouldn't make my top 100 no shape what's so ever


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess I should complain about the #1 girl.  I have never actually seen her in a movie.





Ae said:


> I haven't either.


I've seen her in _The Last Airbender _and _Transformers 4_; you're not missing out.

Although, she _is _fine~ in the latter.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 1, 2017)

of course she wasn't fine in the last airbender she was like 15 yo 

but she still shouldn't be anywhere near the top.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I've seen her in _The Last Airbender _and _Transformers 4_; you're not missing out.
> 
> Although, she _is _fine~ in the latter.


No matter how fine someone is, that's not a good enough reason to watch their shitty movies.
Not saying that's what you did.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2017)

your list is surprisingly solid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2017)

Ae said:


> No matter how fine someone is, that's not a good enough reason to watch their shitty movies.
> Not saying that's what you did.


Why isn't it ?


----------



## Marik Swift (Jan 1, 2017)

DAT moment when you know every name on the list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shoutout to Analeigh Tipton ; I watch her shitty movies shamelessly.


that girl has the whitest name of all time


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2017)

removals:

krysten ritter and daisy ridley definitely should not have made this list, they're both on that "might look twice if i passed them on the street, might not" level whereas everyone else p much is on that "would turn around and walk really fast to catch up like a creep" level. i really like rose byrne but idk about having her on a list with all these supermodels either, she's like a cut above cute for a normal person.
analeigh tipton shouldn't be on here imo, she fluctuates between cute and looking like a younger sweet dee from always sunny with botox
naomi scott is cute but is she "50 of the hottest women in the world" cute? same with christian serratos
lily "rock lee" collins is too high and honestly she's kinda weird looking, your mileage might vary but i would leave her off the list and putting her at #2 is batshit insane
idk about oona and rooney, i personally find them both quite attractive but in a "she looks interesting/hot" kinda way as opposed to a "she is objectively one of the 50 most attractive actresses in the world" kind of way
elena anaya isn't hot enough to be here

adjustments:

emilia clarke and nathalie emmanuel and dobrev are too low and brie is too high, but not a big deal. couldn't be bothered to keep ranking bc a lot of these women are around the same age and the same level of attractiveness so trying to order that becomes p difficult.

additions:

kate upton is technically an actress cuz she was in that dumb revenge of the side chicks movie and she's also GOAT so imo shoulda put her in.
are we pretending megan fox isn't still one of the 50 hottest actresses in the world? cuz she is
zoe saldana? elizabeth olsen? where the fuck is amber heard lol she is top 10 material
consider phoebe tonkin
u forgot all the chinks. tao okamoto, bingbing fan, etc. im kinda surprised u included nonwhite girls cuz of ur old racist persona meme but if ur over that then yeah, don't forget the asians


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2017)

also id put rosamund pike in ahead of a few of these identikit CW assembly line teenyboppers. maybe marion cotillard as well. olivia wilde prolly

though speaking of teenyboppers holland roden is hot af. also deborah ann woll

hey where the fuck is olga kurylenko??? she's definitely hotter than a lot of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why isn't it ?


Yeah.  What is the great thing in his/her life that keeps two hours from being expendable??


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 1, 2017)

No Sofia Vergara? She's easily top 50 material and better than most of the girls on that list.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Nope.  Sofia would be lucky to make a top 500 list.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nope.  Sofia would be lucky to make a top 500 list.



Er no she wouldn't? She's been in top 100 lists consistently for a long time. She's certainly better than the fridge raider Alicia Vikander.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Er no she wouldn't? She's been in top 100 lists consistently for a long time. She's certainly better than the fridge raider Alicia Vikander.


fridge raider?
how much thinner do you want her to be mate


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 1, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> fridge raider?
> how much thinner do you want her to be mate



Nah dude since she's starring in Tomb Raider, I started to call the film Fridge Raider cuz she needs to raid a fridge.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd also put Salma Hayek in there, she's 50 but still hot as fuck and I'd choose her over someone like Daisy Ridley.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Pocalypse.  Tons of respect to you dude.  Your taste is usually on point.  But Sofia has an annoying voice and an ugly face.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Nah dude since she's starring in Tomb Raider, I started to call the film Fridge Raider cuz she needs to raid a fridge.


o...h...

that's not really how you use nicknames though, you call someone a fridge raider if they _are_ one, not if they _ought to be _one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I'd also put Salma Hayek in there, she's 50 but still hot as fuck and I'd choose her over someone like Daisy Ridley.


Daisy Ridley makes me laugh my ass off!


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Your taste is usually on point



Surely you jest Rukia considering our history. You trolling me?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Nope.  Usually when we disagree it is only because I am joking around and having fun.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Shoutout to Nora Zehetner though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2017)

Shoutout to Anya Taylor-Joy

 funny looking "Uniquely beautiful " is my jam as some of you very well know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shoutout to Anya Taylor-Joy
> 
> funny looking "Uniquely beautiful " is my jam as some of you very well know


caleb shouldve smashed
that woulda been living deliciously

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

@Lucaniel
*Olsen*: No.
*Lily Collins*: @Rukia got my back on this.
*Upton*: Disqualified, but wouldn't have made the list anyway. She's a generic hot girl with big tits. There's thousands of those on IG,
*Ritter & Onna*: Normally not my type, but bonus points for uniqueness.
*Dobrev*: Top 15 is mad competitive. She would have been higher a few years ago.
*Emilia*: Would be higher if she lost 10-20 pounds.
*Naomi & Analeigh*: I do have a cute bias
*Saldana & Rosamund*: I like her, but not top 50 material.
*Rooney & Ridley:* I did threw them in last minute because I had two spot to filled. didn't gave it much thought.
*Deborah Ann Woll*: "Hey that Daredevil girl is pretty hot" Never even cross my mind. Watching the show or making this list..
*Cotillard, Phoebe, Olga*: I did consider them. They're one of those that's interchangeable with my bottom 40. Wouldn't have have top 25.
*Holland Roden*: Doesn't do anything for me.
*Megan Fox, Amber Heard & Olivia Wilde*: They're all attractive, but have that one big turnoff. Knightley almost didn't make the list because of this

@Pocalypse

*Sofia and Hayek*: I'm in my early 20's the older they are the harder it is to get my list. But Penélope Cruz is hotter than both of them and she didn't make the list.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Dobrev would be higher if she was actually working.  Ffs.  Be in some movies of get another tv show this year!


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Shoutout to Halston Sage too. I put her on and took her off like 3 times.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Alba deserves credit for still making the top 20 for a list like this.  I remember when Idle Hands came out.. I was raving about her back then.  And that was probably 20 years ago by now.  Good prime run.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

Alba didn't peak until 2007 though


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2017)

Ae said:


> She's [Upton] a generic hot girl with big tits. There's thousands of those on IG


Agreed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Agreed.


Why did Gesy agreed with this post? That's his type...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

I haven't heard about Kate Upton in a hot minute 

The Hadid sisters knocked her off her square!


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

I wanna boast that Mbatha-Raw was on my radar before anyone else here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> funny looking "Uniquely beautiful " is my jam





Ae said:


> Why did Gesy agreed with this post? That's his type


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

Ae said:


> generic hot girl





Ae said:


> That's his type


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Uniquely beautiful " is my jam


Gesy. You don't even believe this.



~Gesy~ said:


> as some of you very well know



And no we don't. Nobody even thinks this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  What is the great thing in his/her life that keeps two hours from being expendable??


I rather watch a good movie than a bad one?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

C'mon son,You thought Emma Watson was the hottest actress in Hollywood months ago


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

She wasn't even at #1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2017)

Zoey is my type


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2017)

Ae said:


> *Megan Fox, Amber Heard & Olivia Wilde*: They're all attractive, but have that one big turnoff.


what one big turnoff lol

also like 50% of your list could be upton'd as "generic hot girl with slim bod. there are thousands of those on ig"



> *Olsen*: No.


gay


> *Lily Collins* @Rukia got my back on this.


both gay


> *Saldana & Rosamund*: I like her, but not top 50 material.
> *Deborah Ann Woll*: "Hey that Daredevil girl is pretty hot" Never even cross my mind. Watching the show or making this list.
> *Holland Roden*: Doesn't do anything for me.


gay as _fuck
_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> are we pretending megan fox isn't still one of the 50 hottest actresses in the world? cuz she is


truth


also including Willa Holland over Katrina Law


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Anya Taylor-Joy is pretty hot and has the perfect angelic face


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2017)

Morena Baccarin should be in there, how quickly people forget

as well as Zazie Beetz _(Atlanta FX, Netflix's Easy)_ and Kiersey Clemons _(Netflix's Easy, Neighbors 2) 
_
nice to see Gugu up there tho, that woman is goals


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2017)

megan fox in the top 50? nope

maybe top 100



Stringer said:


> Morena Baccarin should be in there, how quickly people forget
> 
> as well as Zazie Beetz _(Atlanta FX, Netflix's Easy)_ and Kiersey Clemons _(Netflix's Easy, Neighbors 2)
> _
> nice to see Gugu up there tho, that woman is goals


Zazie is lowkey sexy af

and Gugu is waifu material


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2017)

Stringer said:


> Morena Baccarin should be in there, how quickly people forget
> 
> as well as Zazie Beetz _(Atlanta FX, Netflix's Easy)_ and Kiersey Clemons _(Netflix's Easy, Neighbors 2)
> _
> nice to see Gugu up there tho, that woman is goals



Part of me wish I made a top 100 list because most of the people named so far are just in the latter half.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2017)

Luc's right 

This guy's gay as fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 5, 2017)

The World said:


> megan fox in the top 50? nope
> 
> maybe top 100


nah, fuck off

i say this not cuz im a mfox stan (boring actress, mildly good in nu girl tho), but cuz its so transparently obvious that she belongs in the top 50 that anyone who pretends otherwise is either blind or a hipster


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> what one big turnoff lol


Does it matter? But are you implying they don't have any turnoffs?



Lucaniel said:


> also like 50% of your list could be upton'd as "generic hot girl with slim bod. there are thousands of those on ig"


But slim bod _objectively _better than thick bod



Lucaniel said:


> gay


Just a complete guess here's how they'd do if it were Top 100

Saldana & Rosamund: 90s
Ann Woll & Megan: 80s maybe
Roden & Olsen: Wouldn't even make the list


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> nah, fuck off
> 
> i say this not cuz im a mfox stan (boring actress, mildly good in nu girl tho), but cuz its so transparently obvious that she belongs in the top 50 that anyone who pretends otherwise is either blind or a hipster


I don't know man, you're just saying all that because you wanna go deep inside her

I mean sure the girl has a nice face, but she has no ass, and I can't unsee her weird thumbs _(have you seen those things lol)_ -- there's more to being hot than having a pretty face 

how far up would she make it in your top 50?



The World said:


> Zazie is lowkey sexy af
> 
> and Gugu is waifu material


oh man, I'd make Gugu my baby mama for sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jessica Chastain is top 5 in the game. Minimum. Not in the top 50 

Start over again.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2017)

Megan Fox could get it, no question.

But she does not make my list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2017)

Transformers 1 Megan would've made mine

plastic surgery kinda killed it for me tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Megan Fox could get it, no question.
> 
> But she does not make my list.


ayo, is that Vikander in a dashiki, bro?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2017)

She's never really done it for me tbh


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> ayo, is that Vikander in a dashiki, bro?!


lmao I can't tell but I asked the same thing


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2017)

That avatar made me wish I had ranked Vikander higher.

No shame in being in being #4 though. The difference is basically nonexistent.


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm bored

 Should I make a 51-100?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2017)

@Gesy

wut

I don't understand what solicited that kind of reaction


----------



## charles101 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ae said:


> 12.



Am I only one who can stand this person?

Btw, click that link you've posted and look at the picture .-.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2017)

Stunna said:


> @Gesy
> 
> wut
> 
> I don't understand what solicited that kind of reaction


.


charles101 said:


> Am I only one who can stand this person?
> 
> Btw, click that link you've posted and look at the picture .-.


I hate that she's calling herself an "actress" nowadays and also how high she is on this list 

But hey,It's within  OP's rights   to share his bad opinions on things


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice Alicia Vikander!


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2017)

prime megan fox maybe

current megan fox? no thanks

too many qualified chicks in hollywood for her to be in top 50


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2017)

@Rukia @Lucaniel @Weiss @Stringer @Stunna @Yasha @~Gesy~

Now 100 + revisions


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2017)

charles101 said:


> Am I only one who can stand this person?


No. I saw some interviews of her. She can get annoying.



Weiss said:


> Portman and Watson definitely too high


I've said it before in another thread. _Sometimes _having a higher status or being more successful make them hotter


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I don't know man, you're just saying all that because you wanna go deep inside her
> 
> I mean sure the girl has a nice face, but she has no ass, and I can't unsee her weird thumbs _(have you seen those things lol)_ -- there's more to being hot than having a pretty face
> 
> ...


you are literally the internet stereotype of "2/10 pointy elbows" right now

there's also plenty of women in the list above with no ass
she'd be in the lower half. she looks a little vampiric these days


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2017)

gettin a bit cringy in here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)

don't you have felishitty's toiletwater to drink fluttershit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2017)

at least you have Beckinsale in the top 50 in the revision 


top 100 is a bit pointless IMHO .. it pretty much includes nigh-everyone thats semi-hot & known


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> you are literally the internet stereotype of "2/10 pointy elbows" right now
> 
> there's also plenty of women in the list above with no ass
> she'd be in the lower half. she looks a little vampiric these days


that's far from accurate, you're assuming I wouldn't hit it because the broad wouldn't crack my top 50, what this rather means is that there are better candidates available out there

you said she looks _''a little vampiric''_, uh? well I don't know for you but that doesn't sound like top 50 material to me boi


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 6, 2017)

Cobie Smulders over Megan Fox?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2017)

Stringer said:


> you said she looks _''a little vampiric''_, uh? well I don't know for you but that doesn't sound like top 50 material to me boi


it's only a little
i say that in comparison to how she used to look when she was literally perfect, circa 2007


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Weiss said:


> at least you have Beckinsale in the top 50 in the revision
> 
> 
> top 100 is a bit pointless IMHO .. it pretty much includes nigh-everyone thats semi-hot & known


Yeah that's why I didn't do it originally. After 65, I just didn't care as much. I basically did it to show that the girl Luc mentioned would be at the bottom of even a 100 list.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Detective mad because Jessica Lucas and Hannah Simmone didn't make top 100. And honestly, if you didn't make top 70 you might as well not be on the list. The rest were basically throw away spots.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

The World said:


> prime megan fox maybe
> 
> current megan fox? no thanks
> 
> too many qualified chicks in hollywood for her to be in top 50


Megan's prime was only like 2-3 years


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Cobie Smulders over Megan Fox?


I don't think anyone is taking this guy seriously here

He has Amber Stevens West as the ugliest person on this list when she outranks some of his top 10s! This is a fucking joke .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Cobie Smulders over Megan Fox?


Yup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Cobie Smulders looks about 10 years older than she actually is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't know what pictures your blind ass is lookin at.

She prolly wouldn't make my list either, but she'd make it before Megan Fox. A lot of people would.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

The hate is real

I'm not a big fan of Megan either, but damn she sounds downright repulsive to you


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2017)

Nah, not repulsive; like I said, I'd smash.

But I think she's super overrated by celeb standards. But then, some of the celebs I'd take over her I know I'd be laughed out of the section for, so there's also that.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

For a guy who claims to not take the list seriously, Gesy is the saltiest person right now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Nah, not repulsive; like I said, I'd smash.
> 
> But I think she's super overrated by celeb standards. But then, some of the celebs I'd take over her I know I'd be laughed out of the section for, so there's also that.


Be honest how high would Maslany be on your list?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2017)

Top 5. 

And before you start talking shit, it's _my _list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Top 5.
> 
> And before you start talking shit, it's _my _list.


why would that prevent anyone talking shit
that would just make people talk even more shit

also u would basically have to be mentally retarded to legit argue that cobie smulders is more attractive than megan fox so i guess this doesnt surprise me


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Top 5.
> 
> And before you start talking shit, it's _my _list.


Why you gotta think of me like that? Don't you think I know people were gonna talk shit about my own ranking?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> why would that prevent anyone talking shit
> that would just make people talk even more shit


tru, this section is full of nimrods



> also u would basically have to be mentally retarded to legit argue that cobie smulders is more attractive than megan fox so i guess this doesnt surprise me


or,

you'd have to be retarded to try to argue objectively about the attractiveness of women

but eh


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2017)

Stunna said:


> tru, this section is full of nimrods
> or,
> you'd have to be retarded to try to argue objectively about the attractiveness of women
> but eh


ur the biggest nimrod here, u gay

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Luc is probably lying when he said she's in the second half of his top 50. He saw that everyone was talking shit and tried to play it off like she's not even in his top 25.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2017)

>stunna trying to burn anyone else for not being creative

if only u could rate a rating 
cuz thats creative in itself

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

tbh I forgot Cobbie was even on the list. I just lost track. 100 was too much.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2017)

I swear, stunna stirs up the funniest reactions

now I want to see his list just to see this thread blow up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't think anyone is taking this guy seriously here
> 
> He has Amber Stevens West as the ugliest person on this list when she outranks some of his top 10s! This is a fucking joke .



One of the worst lists I've seen. He's got the chicks in there but the order is a far cry from being a good list, I feel he put Cobie Smulders > Megan Fox to rile us up 

Ppl may not like her acting skills but can't deny she ain't a beaut and it's not like she's had a massive drop from her prime, like Katie Cassidy for example. She's still fine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cobie Smulders looks about 10 years older than she actually is


Totally agree.  I would actually kick her out of bed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> One of the worst lists I've seen. He's got the chicks in there but the order is a far cry from being a good list, I feel he put Cobie Smulders > Megan Fox to rile us up
> 
> Ppl may not like her acting skills but can't deny she ain't a beaut and it's not like she's had a massive drop from her prime, like Katie Cassidy for example. She's still fine.



Lets be honest here, they're about the same tier.
You 're acting like I put them 20 spots apart.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> they're about the same tier


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Totally agree.  I would actually kick her out of bed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Megan's prime was only like 2-3 years


her prime was between Transformers 1 and 2 you clown


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

She was still in her prime for Jennifer's body.  I think she actually shortened her own prime by getting plastic surgery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2017)

Not a bad list besides Megan Fox and Carrey Mulligan.

Although it's better off had you kept it Caucasians only. Adding a few Asian ones just shows how limited your knowledge of Asian actresses is. Just my two cents.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)

there's about 50 threads dedicated to prime megan fox with a quick google search



it looks like she was trying to channel the Elder God Vampires to get Angelina Jolie cheekbone looks


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2017)

If by prime you mean more human-looking, okay.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

always count on warudo to do the research.  Some of those images are committed to my memory already tbh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2017)

Transformers 2 worth is increased by having Prime Fox in it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2017)

That 2005 looks like Shailene Woodley.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Just looked at the list again.  Focusing on the top 10.  I have mentioned this before.  I don't know Nicola Peltz.  Portman is too old, her prime ended around the time Closer came out.  And I don't care for Alison Brie.  The rest is really good.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2017)

Jena did a good job promoting Alison Brie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

I'll admit my original 50 was rushed and slightly bias. I removed the 100 because I basically gave up after 65 and just added whoever...

Here's an improved version.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

The World said:


> there's about 50 threads dedicated to prime megan fox with a quick google search
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like she was trying to channel the Elder God Vampires to get Angelina Jolie cheekbone looks


I swear, the prettiest girls tend to have the lowest self-esteem. This chick was regarded a sex symbol and she thought "I'm ugly, lemme fix my face ."


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I swear, the prettiest girls tend to have the lowest self-esteem. This chick was regarded a sex symbol and she thought "I'm ugly, lemme fix my face ."


when you're scrutinized by your bosses and casting agencies and millions of people you tend to think, "how can I improve what's not really broken?"


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

You don't need to know the actress to know she's fine as fuck. 
If you don't think Peltz is top 5 tier, don't talk to me. I don't know you!


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I swear, the prettiest girls tend to have the lowest self-esteem.


I feel like that's why some of them go out with guys that's less attractive than them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> I'll admit my original 50 was rushed and slightly bias. I removed the 100 because I basically gave up after 65 and just added whoever...
> 
> Here's an improved version.


I like this list . Too much white tho and this girl looks weird af:


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I like this list . Too much white tho:



Tell Hollywood to have more attractive black girls.



~Gesy~ said:


> this girl looks weird af:


"funny looking "Uniquely beautiful " is my jam as some of you very well know" -Some guy


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> I'll admit my original 50 was rushed and slightly bias. I removed the 100 because I basically gave up after 65 and just added whoever...
> 
> Here's an improved version.



You succumbed to Rukia's pressure and dropped Natalie Portman to #10? Not cool, man.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

@Yasha
It's a 2016 list and she was pregnant this year. 
Rukia had nothing to do with it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> I feel like that's why some of them go out with guys that's less attractive than them.


it's a common misconception  that one doesn't stand a chance to "date up". There are studies that say it's in fact  just as easy to talk to pretty girls . Males aren't nearly as pressured on physical attributes as females   (Not after the teen years anyway )


Ae said:


> Tell Hollywood to have more attractive black girls.
> 
> 
> "funny looking "Uniquely beautiful " is my jam as some of you very well know" -Some guy


I knew that was going to come back to hunt me


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> it's a common misconception  that one doesn't stand a chance to "date up". There are studies that say it's in fact  just as easy. Males aren't nearly as pressured on physical attributes  (Not after the teen years anyway



People don't like to be intimidated. There are guys that lost their girlfriend because they lost weight and got hot.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> it's a common misconception  that one doesn't stand a chance to "date up". *There are studies that say it's in fact*  just as easy to talk to pretty girls . Males aren't nearly as pressured on physical attributes as females   (Not after the teen years anyway )



You're now the cool guy of KL in my eyes, Gesy. Don't use that kind of words again. Only nerdy virgins use sociological statistics due to a lack of field experience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You're now the cool guy of KL in my eyes, Gesy. Don't use that kind of words again. Only nerdy virgins use sociological statistics due to a lack of field experience.


I've always been more of a field agent, Yasha. I'm just using statistical analysis because it backs up my own hypothesis  .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2017)

this is the kind of list i expected out of the OP tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2017)

his revision is actually better

less white people


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2017)

I like how Para basically doesn't even acknowledge the OP's actual username when referencing the OP in his post


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Great troll avatar by World.  Really smart to go with an image like that.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Great troll avatar by World.  Really smart to go with an image like that.



He uses such a subtle touch with it, that deserves extra points. I mean, most would see it on this anime forum, and just say "Oh, it's just Heero Yuy, nothing to see here"

But those of us who can look underneath the underneath, notice it's Heero Yuy, but then see what he's doing, in combination with Warudo's pointed commentary to some of the shit-tier opinions expressed in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------

